# Quiet return pump



## TankCla (Dec 31, 2010)

I am looking on the market for a quiet return pump - 300 gph

What do you recommend?

BA has a variety of return pumps, but I don't know how quiet are they. Since my tank and sump are in living room, everything must be quiet (wife's orders).

I was looking at these. Do you know anything about them? Share your experience.

1. Eheim compact 2000 - favorite, but a little too expensive
2. Aqueon Quietflow Submersible Aquarium Utility Pump AQ1700 
3. Lifegard Aquatics Quiet One Aquarium Pump - 1200
4. Marineland Maxi-Jet Submersible Utility Pump - 1100


----------



## liz (Jan 16, 2008)

Eheim compact 2000 - worth every penny if you want silence!


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

Eheim FTW!

I am running an Eheim 1262. It's quiet and has been problem free for a year and a half.


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

I'm running the Eheim 1260 on my freshwater tank and I'm very happy with it.
--
Paul


----------



## aquatic_expressions (Mar 17, 2006)

Eheim the best choice you have here


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

I am running the eheim compact 3000+ and it is dead silent. I've also owned the 1250 and 1262 and both are quiet. 

The maxi Jett is not quiet


----------



## uniboob (Dec 29, 2012)

I am running a water blaster, dead silent with lots of power. Only thing is the pump is about double the size of a mag drive pump. If you have the room though they are solid pumps.


----------



## TankCla (Dec 31, 2010)

uniboob said:


> ...water blaster, dead silent with lots of power...double the size of a mag drive pump.


And double the money


----------



## uniboob (Dec 29, 2012)

TankCla said:


> And double the money


I figured I paid for the 3 year warranty and for it being quite. Happy with it, but yes pricey.


----------



## Steel_Wind (Oct 26, 2013)

One obvious option you left out: Tunze Silence Water Pump - 1073.020










Mine is DEAD silent. My ear cannot hear it when it is on. At all. It's not cheap, but that's not what you asked. You asked about silent performance. At a head height of 3-4 feet, this would fit the GPH profile of what you are looking for. And they certainly keep their value.

http://www.jlaquatics.com/product/tz-wp107302/Tunze+Silence+Water+Pump+-+1073.020.html


----------



## TankCla (Dec 31, 2010)

Good pump. I looked for a 300gph, but they don have it. Can the 600gph be dialed down?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Steel_Wind (Oct 26, 2013)

TankCla said:


> Good pump. I looked for a 300gph, but they don have it. Can the 600gph be dialed down?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You need to look at the chart (link to it is on the product page) for head height. If it is in your sump, it is VERY likely that the "head height" is at least 3-4 feet.

And yes, the Tunze Silence line has a dial on it & has adjustable flow.

__________________
.Robert


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

My vote is for EHEIM BUT the "Universal" line aka "Hobby Pump" will outlast all that you have polled. A design that has been the same for 20+ years and I have/known of other Universal Pumps that have been running that long. Universals are significantly larger than the Compacts due to the size of the coiling to create the magnetic field to turn the impeller. This translates to a higher GPH when comparing head height. 

You are better off diverting/"T-ing off" the output than using the built in flow reducer of pumps.

If you plan on building a manifold to feed other pieces of equipment, ie fluidized media reactors, the Universal would be the better choice.

Tunze Silence is another great pump. Though the mfg is SICCE, Tunze has strict specs and QC/QA for the pump build vs SICCEs Syncra Silent. In the chatter, there are significantly few issues w/Tunze return pumps vs SICCE.

2nd hand, Tunze and EHEIM hold their value better than "similar styled" pumps.

JMHO/E


----------



## TankCla (Dec 31, 2010)

I deliberately left the universal line out. I like the compact line from Eheim, with the dial knob.


----------



## TankCla (Dec 31, 2010)

Thanks to you (gtaa reefers) and to Dan (CanadaCorals) I got the best return pump I ever had. Tunze Silence 1073.020
I can't hear it. Really silence pump.

Thanks guys for your input. 
View attachment 43665


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

wtac said:


> Tunze Silence is another great pump. Though the mfg is SICCE, Tunze has strict specs and QC/QA for the pump build vs SICCEs Syncra Silent. In the chatter, there are significantly few issues w/Tunze return pumps vs SICCE.
> 
> 2nd hand, Tunze and EHEIM hold their value better than "similar styled" pumps.
> 
> JMHO/E





TankCla said:


> Thanks to you (gtaa reefers) and to Dan (CanadaCorals) I got the best return pump I ever had. Tunze Silence 1073.020
> I can't hear it. Really silence pump.
> 
> Thanks guys for your input.
> ...


Nice to see some love for the Tunzes, I run a Tunze Silence 1073.05 on my DT and a Tunze Silence 1073.04 on my frag tank and the are dead silent! Enjoy your new pump


----------



## TankCla (Dec 31, 2010)

Thanks! 
I am learning that Tunze products are standing to their name. My Tunze 9410 skimmer rocks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

